# laminate flooring, Evoke Acacia



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

I am preparing to buy and install 1600 - 1900 sq ft of this stuff. The brand name is Evoke. It is "acacia" 7/16 thick. It has a "hand scraped" look to it. It is the most realistic laminate i've seen (in the box), and it comes in random length, which I like. 
The sales man talked highly of it, but it could be junk for all I know. I am a real wood person, so any opinions or advise on this product would be greatly appreciated. 
-totes


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm not familiar with it but I doubt it is a true random length, probably four or five sizes at the most.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Three lengths, not sure why I chose to say random. 
Not much customer feed back or reviews of the product online.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks very, very Chinese.

Good luck.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

ccoffer said:


> Looks very, very Chinese.


What does the precision floors guy have to do with it?


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Har Har.

If you have no idea where it came from, it came from China. If it has some crazy ass lock you've never seen before, it came from China. If the edges look like they've been sprayed with wax, it came from China. If it has a name that only makes sense in Chinese, it came from China.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

totes said:


> What does the precision floors guy have to do with it?


Now I'm confused.... What do you mean?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Lol now I get it... Duh lol.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it real acacia? Not a very common wood.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Not real wood. Mdf with a paper thin veneer of...plastic? Im under no illusion this is some fantastic product, but sometimes you have to go laminate. Hopefully the 1/2 thickness will eliminate some of that hollow floating floor sound and feel.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is acacia also.. 5 inch wide, distressed 3/4 solid..


Strong stuff.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

You did it all wrong. It's supposed to basket weave.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Only **** like me will ever notice. hehe


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

There is supposed to be an over/under/over/under pattern. When done properly, there is a lattice effect.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry buddy, you got it all WRONG.. this was never to be a basket weave .. 

Here's another one using all porcelain tile.. not basket weave , you FRUIT BASKET .


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

ALL PORCELAIN? My, how impressive. Had it been clay body stuff, everything would've been different. Uggh.

You did it wrong. Like I said, no one but guys like me will notice, but you did it wrong. Its called basket weave for a reason. Woven. Like a basket. Nobody looks for it, so it doesn't matter anyway. I'm just teaching a finer point.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

There are rules to parquet. Maybe I'm way out of line here, but that picture looks like a failure. 

The whole idea of a multi-media motif is to combine the elements of each for the sake of contrast. When you make the whole thing look like tile, you've failed.

This is all subjective, of course. There is no accounting for taste...but there is.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok. You are right.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

And so are you.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is not that design. It was never meant to be that. This just a boxed in installation. I don't think you are out of line. Maybe you are just mistaking the weave design with this.


----------

